# Testing flood and overload



## shalimar (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello, my work partner ha_s_ installed a Linux server on my LAN and I need to test it. This server must handle a lot of connections at the same time so I need to test it and try to overload it. Do you know some FreeBSD software that I can use to do this work? I am using FreeBSD 10. Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2014)

For network testing benchmarks/iperf3 springs to mind.


----------



## shalimar (Dec 9, 2014)

SirDice said:


> For network testing benchmarks/iperf3 springs to mind.


 
Thank you very much. I will try it.


----------



## gqgunhed (Dec 12, 2014)

Are you trying to test a specific application like a webserver on that Linux host or are you testing its IP stack or connectivity in general? As there are specific benchmark tools depending on your situation. You can find them for example via http://www.freshports.org/benchmarks/


----------

